
Ask HN: Has Facebook blocked posts about the protests at UC Berkeley - johnhenry
I got a message on facebook stating that facebook has blocked the ability to share posts about UC Berkeley. Sure enough, I am unable to share that post...
======
johnhenry
Appears that this may be an issue with sharing settings. Sorry for worrying
anyone.

